# Xorg-server

## Edux099

Hola! he podido instalar el sistema base pero ahora cuando quiero instalar xorg-server me da errores...

He creado la carpeta /portage en /etc y he creado tambien el archivo package.use para que ponga el la frase que necesito para xorg pero no cambia nada... siguen los errores...

Otra cosa.. En el kernel/staging ni en drivers no aparece el driver de nouveau, que hago???

Este es el error:

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by media-libs/mesa-7.11, required by

x11-base/xorg-server-1.10.4-r1[-minimal], required by

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.6.0, required by

x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.10[input_devices_evdev]

>=dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.8-r3 python

Saludos!

----------

## pcmaster

Nouveau está en el portage: http://packages.gentoo.org/package/x11-base/nouveau-drm

En cuanto al error:

he following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by media-libs/mesa-7.11, required by

x11-base/xorg-server-1.10.4-r1[-minimal], required by

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.6.0, required by

x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.10[input_devices_evdev]

>=dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.8-r3 python 

Es decir, te está diciendo que el paquete dev-libs/libxml2 se debe compilar con la USE python.

Para ello, o bien añades python al USE en /etc/make.conf (afectará a todos los paquetes) o bien, si quieres que el cambioa fecte solamente a libxml2, pones la línea

>=dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.8-r3 python

en el archivo /etc/portage/package.use.

----------

## agdg

Para activar nouveau en el kernel, debes de activar  <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI suppor.

----------

## Edux099

Entonces no tengo problema con eso... pero lo de xorg... no me gustaria estar otra semana con esto... ya estoy con una, tengo la cabeza rota jajaja...

Saludos!   :Smile: 

----------

## Edux099

Ya lo he solucionado agregando a /etc/make.conf python!

Es una muy buena idea postear en este foro y en el de ingles jaja...

Saludos!   :Very Happy: 

----------

